# Cornish Works - July 2013



## mrdystopia (Jul 18, 2013)

Following a visit earlier in the year which only allowed me enough time to cover about half the site, I recently got to pop back and explore the missed parts. Running around the rooms of this place in the midday heat was probably a bad idea. Was ready to drop by the end. Still, glad I got to go back. I think this is the sort of place where you can go back time and time again, always finding new shots and angles. Probably will not be my last visit. 

1.




2.




I was pleased to find the light was just as nice as it was last time.

3.




4.




5.




Being less rushed this time I also went back and got the shots that I didnt get time for last time.

6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




Thanks.

MrD


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice report and shots great looking place thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks a cracking explore that. Fantastic shotz too


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Jul 18, 2013)

Great shots again. Cracking place this.


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Jul 18, 2013)

Havent posted in forever but pic 3..... Wow. Had to post, love it.


----------



## skankypants (Jul 18, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## davesmart (Jul 18, 2013)

SouthEast Slime said:


> Havent posted in forever but pic 3..... Wow. Had to post, love it.



Brought a lump to my throat.
Is the belt still on the pulley?


----------



## mrdystopia (Jul 19, 2013)

davesmart said:


> Brought a lump to my throat.
> Is the belt still on the pulley?



Yes it is although the mechanism is jammed.


----------



## muppet (Jul 19, 2013)

what a good find cracking pics . just a shame Cornish works is not in cornwall thanks for the post


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 19, 2013)

Superb photos,amazing amount of history to see,thanks.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 19, 2013)

Fantastic pics,
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## g197- (Jul 20, 2013)

This place looks amazing. Great colours, love the shot of the outside of the building.


----------



## freemanmarc (Jul 23, 2013)

What a fantastic looking place. Your pictures are amazing.


----------



## Ade Somerset (Aug 15, 2013)

Uber cool set of pic's stunning. I'm new here but a post like this is what gets you hooked. top drawer fella.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mookster (Aug 16, 2013)

So badly want to see this place...whenever my next Northern adventure is, it will be done.


----------



## chubs (Aug 16, 2013)

very nice photographs there dude!! thank you!


----------



## JEP27 (Aug 17, 2013)

Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing. This is one that I really want to see sometime.


----------



## alex76 (Aug 17, 2013)

loving your shots mate the pen and ink is defo my fave


----------



## night crawler (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice you did the place proud, excellent photo's


----------

